# 2011 21FT MAJEK TEXAS SLAM $33,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MAKEK TEXAS SLAM HAS A 2011 YAMAHA F150TLR MOTOR IN FOR ITS ANNUAL SERVICE WELL MAINTAINED , HAS POWER POLE, JACK PLATE, MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR, STEREO, GARMIN GPS, CONSOLE AND MOTOR COVERS  CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140































































*


----------



## DG06Ag (Sep 14, 2021)

How many hours on the motor?


----------



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

DG06Ag said:


> How many hours on the motor?


when they pull it in for servive i will have them check it


----------



## DG06Ag (Sep 14, 2021)

Update?


----------

